# Suche Erlanger für Feierabendrunde oder Trail-tipps



## Sto0o (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin 27 und im Laufe des letzten Jahres zum Mountainbiken gekommen. Hab n paar Touren in der Karlsruher Gegend gemacht und in Slowenien war ich auch unterwegs, würde mich aber definitiv als Anfänger bezeichnen, und bin auch noch nix schwereres als s2 gefahren.
Ich hab aber richtig Spaß dran und
habe mir deshalb jetzt mein erstes eigenes Bike gekauft. Damit würde ich gerne Mal Erlangen und Umgebung erkunden. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte ne Runde mit mir zu drehen. (Auch wenn ich noch ein bisschen in der Lernphase bin ).
 Ansonsten würde ich mich auch sehr über Tipps für trails hier freuen. Hab schon gelesen, dass das hier im Moment gar nicht so einfach ist.

Unter der Woche geht nur Abends ne Feierabend Runde, aber wäre auch am Wochenende für was längeres zu haben. Je öfter desto besser, will gerne Fortschritte machen 

Meldet euch einfach, dann können wir ja Mal schauen wanns passt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Bogger (8. Oktober 2018)

Haha. Das könnte fast von mir sein. Ich bin zeitlich auch eingeschränkt, aber vielleicht schaffen wir ja mal ne gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gunfire (25. Dezember 2018)

Hey,
bist du noch auf der Suche nach Leuten für ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt? Bin auch aus Erlangen und hätte Lust mal mit paar Anderen ne Runde zu drehen. Wie schauts bei dir so zwischen den Feiertagen oder im Neuenjahr aus?
Gruß


----------



## Bogger (25. Dezember 2018)

Ui. Da schließe ich mich gerne an, wenns zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## Sto0o (25. Dezember 2018)

Oh, ja sehr gut, wäre auch nochmal dabei, komme aber erst am 2.1. wieder, aber es gibt ja bestimmt auch noch andere moglMöglichke zum fahren.


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2018)

Sto0o schrieb:


> (...) Unter der Woche geht nur Abends ne Feierabend Runde, aber wäre auch am Wochenende für was längeres zu haben. (...)


Samstags gibts den Treff vom Alpenverein um 13:00 an der Schwabachbruecke Palmsanlage.
Die Fahrt geht dann immer bis es finster wird (ist).
In der Sommerzeit dann auch wieder mittwochs am Feierabend.
Dazu gibts auch noch gelegentliche Ganztagestouren am Sonntag, aber die sind dann in der Regel mit Anreise. Aber steht alles hier:
https://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/Gruppen/Mountainbike/Programm.html

Ich bin beruflich bedingt unter der Woche anderswo, aber jetzt aktuell bis 06. Januar da.


----------



## Gunfire (25. Dezember 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Samstags gibts den Treff vom Alpenverein um 13:00 an der Schwabachbruecke Palmsanlage.
> Die Fahrt geht dann immer bis es finster wird (ist).
> In der Sommerzeit dann auch wieder mittwochs am Feierabend.
> Dazu gibts auch noch gelegentliche Ganztagestouren am Sonntag, aber die sind dann in der Regel mit Anreise. Aber steht alles hier:
> ...



Wo und wie seid ihr da so unterwegs. Eher so CC Touren oder eher AM/Enduro und Trails?

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (25. Dezember 2018)

Gunfire schrieb:


> Wo und wie seid ihr da so unterwegs. Eher so CC Touren oder eher AM/Enduro und Trails?
> 
> Gruß


Hi, ich war schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr dabei, aber so eine 'Traditionstour' ist z. B. immer hinter nach Hetzles und dort dann auf den gleichnamigen Berg. Also halt die Trails die sich einem da in den Weg stellen und die Strecke dort hin und wieder zurueck.
Evtl. mit Einkehr auf dem Rueckweg (Abendessen). Aber da kann man dann ja auch durchziehen nach Hause wenn dort Frau / Freundin / Mama / lieferando.de mit dem Essen wartet  

Bei mir hat sich das jetzt mehr so eingespielt, dass ich, wenn ich am WE daheim bin, frueh morgens _(alleine)_ Rad fahre wenn der Rest der Familie noch schlaeft  

Also kann ich Dir nur vorschlagen, es einfach mal am Samstag auszuprobieren  
Es gibt einen Mailverteiler mit tagesaktuellen Infos, bei Interesse kannst Du Dich vermutlich direkt ueber das Kontaktformular anmelden: 
https://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/Gruppen/Mountainbike/Kontakt.html 

Von den Leuten sind einige mehr so 50+ _(ich uebrigens auch)_, also je oller je doller ... Wer das noch nicht wusste, erfaehrt es dort


----------



## Gunfire (25. Dezember 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hi, ich war schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr dabei, aber so eine 'Traditionstour' ist z. B. immer hinter nach Hetzles und dort dann auf den gleichnamigen Berg. Also halt die Trails die sich einem da in den Weg stellen und die Strecke dort hin und wieder zurueck.
> Evtl. mit Einkehr auf dem Rueckweg (Abendessen). Aber da kann man dann ja auch durchziehen nach Hause wenn dort Frau / Freundin / Mama / lieferando.de mit dem Essen wartet
> 
> Bei mir hat sich das jetzt mehr so eingespielt, dass ich, wenn ich am WE daheim bin, frueh morgens _(alleine)_ Rad fahre wenn der Rest der Familie noch schlaeft
> ...



Das klingt nicht schlecht, muss ich auf jeden Fall mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Die nächsten Samstag sind bei mir leider schon verplant, aber im Januar sollte es bestimmt mal klappen!
Muss man da DAV Mitglied sein oder darf da jeder Interessent mit?

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (26. Dezember 2018)

Das war meines Wissens bisher immer egal


----------



## Gunfire (28. Dezember 2018)

Wäre von euch heute Nachmittag  so ggn 13 oder 14 Uhr jemand für eine Ausfahrt (ca. 2h) zu haben?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
Die DIMB hat in Erlangen auch eine Truppe.

Einfach für Termine mal anmailen unter [email protected]

Grüße


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2018)

Gunfire schrieb:


> Wäre von euch heute Nachmittag  so ggn 13 oder 14 Uhr jemand für eine Ausfahrt (ca. 2h) zu haben? (...)


Von welcher Seite / wohin wolltest Du denn fahren? 
Ich mach die kleinen MTB-Ausfahrten immer im Reichswald, also so zwischen Uttenreuth / Tennenlohe / Kalchreuth, da hinter den 'Eseln'  vorbei usw. 
Da koennte man sich am 'OBI-Kreisel' treffen. 
Wetter ist heute ja sogar mal richtig gut


----------



## Gunfire (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich wäre im Meilwald die Trails abgefahren, also bisschen Abfahrtslastiger. Da könnte man sich gut an der BMX Bahn treffen.


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2018)

BMX Bahn kann man auch machen. Ist von mir aus sogar noch naeher.
Uhrzeit??

Aber so steile gefaehrliche Sachen fahr ich lieber nicht runter  - 
Bin speziell was (Fahr-) Technik betrifft nicht wirklich gut in der Uebung und richtig gut war ich da nie ... Bitte um Nachsicht


----------



## Gunfire (28. Dezember 2018)

Machen wir 14 Uhr? Vllt liest es bis dahin noch jemand und schließt sich uns an. Am besten treffen wir uns dann auf dem Parkplatz auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite.

Gruß


----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2018)

Gunfire schrieb:


> Machen wir 14 Uhr? Vllt liest es bis dahin noch jemand und schließt sich uns an. (...)


Ja genau so klingt das vernuenftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (28. Dezember 2018)

So, heil zurueck, der Vorschlag in den Meilwald zu fahren war super, da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr (obwohls so nah ist).
'Die bessere Klingel' (*) ist auf Downhillfahrten aber dann doch nervig  _Vll mach ich da ja doch mal was_  

(*) quietschende VR-Bremse


----------



## Gunfire (28. Dezember 2018)

Weit zu hören waren wir bergab immer


----------



## nightwolf (29. Dezember 2018)

Super jetzt war ich wg. nachts um 3:30 von selber wach heute frueh schon eine Runde unterwegs im Spruehregen bei +0.2°, und denk mir: Huiuiui, wenn das auf morgens hin unter Null geht ... 
Grad mal wetter.com aktualisiert: Amtliche Warnung vor Glatteis ...  

Dann fahr ich mal mit Spike-VR zum Einkaufen


----------



## static (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo!

Da hier die *DIMB IG Erlangen* bereits genannt wurde:
Wir veranstalten jedes Jahr mehrere öffentliche _Feierabendausfahrten_. Also explizit auch für Nicht-Mitglieder!
Auch für die kommende Saison sind wieder Ausfahrten geplant. Wenn's klappt, vielleicht schon ab Mai.

Termine werden bei Facebook als Veranstaltung bekannt gegeben:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/igerlangen/events/
Es gibt keine harte Regelmäßigkeit. Es kann auch mal relativ kurzfristig was zustande kommen. Je nachdem, wie die Guides Zeit haben. Aber immer unter der Woche Abends.

Die Gruppengröße ist in der Regel überschaubar. Es sind auch keine super ausgedehnten und durchgeplanten Touren.
Zwei Stunden Hometrails. Manchmal passiert die Routenplanung auch spontan unterwegs. Feierabendrunde eben 
Wer Lust hat, kommt im Anschluß noch mit in den Biergarten.


Allgemeine Infos und Kontakt zur IG:
https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/
http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.de/


----------



## nakami (3. Februar 2019)

Hi, bin auch erst seit letzten Jahr dabei. Hab auch schon paar Kontakte zum Radeln, aber würde gerne mehr Leute für paar Trails kennenlernen! Gerne mal anschreiben! 

Leider konnte ich mit der DIMB noch nicht fahren, aber das letzte Event für Nicht-Mitglieder auf FB ist scheinbar im J̶u̶l̶i̶  August gewesen...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich ned in der fränkischen unterwegs bin dann fahr ich ab und zu von Erlangen zum Hetzles und / oder Walberla und zurück. Evtl. auch Igensdorf, Teufelstisch etc. . Höhenmeter und traillastig, aber bergauf nicht der schnellste


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch erst seit letzten Jahr dabei. Hab auch schon paar Kontakte zum Radeln, aber würde gerne mehr Leute für paar Trails kennenlernen! Gerne mal anschreiben!
> 
> Leider konnte ich mit der DIMB noch nicht fahren, aber das letzte Event auf FB ist auch im Juli gewesen...


Na, das letzte unserer "Ausfahrt-Events" war doch dieses hier. und nicht im Juli ...


----------



## static (4. Februar 2019)

@DaFriiitz
Das war eine interne Veranstaltung.
@nakami wird aber wahrscheinlich die öffentlichen Events gemeint haben, zu denen auf FB eingeladen wird (https://www.facebook.com/pg/igerlangen/events/).


----------



## Sto0o (17. Februar 2019)

Hat heute jemand Lust?
Ist ja mega wetter


----------



## nightwolf (17. Februar 2019)

Bin schon frueh um ca. 3/4 sieben los, Fruehstuecks-Verabredung und Rueckreise ...
Die Plusgrade in den Mittagsstunden machen mir ehrlich gesagt noch ein wenig zu schaffen (insbesondere wenn man noch die langen Sachen von in der Frueh -minus drei Grad sagte das Spasskassenthermometer- anhat ...), bin komplett ausgelaugt und schau jetzt lieber auf Eurosport anderen beim Sport zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (2. März 2019)

Ich bekomme ueber die DIMB immer alle drei oder vier Monate die BIKE
Falls die jemand haben will bitte melden


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2019)

@Gunfire 





1:35min bzw. 2:10


----------



## Deleted 369460 (25. März 2019)

2:00


----------



## nightwolf (25. März 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> 2:00


Ja, MTB kommt auch vor  

Aus aktuellem Anlass aber die beiden anderen Stellen


----------



## Gunfire (29. März 2019)

Ganz so schlimm wars bei mir zum Glück nicht


----------



## static (5. Mai 2019)

static schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Da hier die *DIMB IG Erlangen* bereits genannt wurde:
> Wir veranstalten jedes Jahr mehrere öffentliche _Feierabendausfahrten_. Also explizit auch für Nicht-Mitglieder!
> ...



Hallo,

wie angekündigt wird es diesen Sommer wieder die Feierabend-Ausfahrten der _DIMB IG Erlangen_ geben.
Alle Termine und weitere Infos: https://www.facebook.com/events/456243485211766/

Die meisten Termine sind Mittwochs. Start 18 Uhr, Ende gegen 20 Uhr.
(Bei Sturm oder Gewitter wird aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht gefahren)
Wer möchte, kommt hinterher noch mit in den Biergarten 






https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen/
http://www.ig-mtb-erlangen.de/


----------



## nightwolf (18. Mai 2019)

Will jemand einen Spike Reifen 28x2.0 (oder 29x2.0  ) haben? - Der naechste Winter kommt spaetestens in ca. 20 Wochen  

Ich hab eine Sammelbestellung gemacht beim Roseversand und wir haben die falsche Groesse geliefert bekommen (haette 26" sein sollen ...  )
https://www.rosebikes.de/schwalbe-m...420?product_shape=schwarz&article_size=28x2,0 

Wer mag, kann uebernehmen. Ansonsten geht er halt am Montag zurueck.


----------



## Tom:-) (20. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Will jemand einen Spike Reifen 28x2.0 (oder 29x2.0  ) haben? - Der naechste Winter kommt spaetestens in ca. 20 Wochen
> 
> Ich hab eine Sammelbestellung gemacht beim Roseversand und wir haben die falsche Groesse geliefert bekommen (haette 26" sein sollen ...  )
> https://www.rosebikes.de/schwalbe-marathon-winter-plus-performance-line-spike-reifen-2671420?product_shape=schwarz&article_size=28x2,0
> ...



wenn du MTB Spikereifen in 26'' möchtest - ich habe welche abzugeben. so gut wie ungefahren


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Will jemand einen Spike Reifen 28x2.0 (oder 29x2.0  ) haben?



Wenn ich aktuell so aus dem Fenster sehe ..., Schlauchboot haste nicht zufällig eins das Du los werden willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (20. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenn ich aktuell so aus dem Fenster sehe ..., Schlauchboot haste nicht zufällig eins das Du los werden willst?


Da bin ich bereit 





3.0 Plusreifen gibt genug Auftrieb 

@Tom:-) -> Ich frag mal. Evtl. kommst Du ja mit meinem Nachbarn ins Geschaeft. 
Welcher Typ waere bei Dir auf Lager, ggf. Link, Bilder?


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Mai 2019)

@nightwolf 
Ich habe
1x Kenda Klondike 26x2.1 - nagelneu
2x Kenda Klondike 26x2.1 - 3 mal gefahren, wie neu
1x Schwalbe Ice Spiker 26x2.1 - nagelneu
1x Schwalbe Ice Spiker 26x2.1 - 3 mal gefahren, wie neu

Die nagelneuen gebe ich für 30 her, die leicht gebrauchten für 20.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Mai 2019)

Tom:) schrieb:


> @nightwolf
> Ich habe
> 1x Kenda Klondike 26x2.1 - nagelneu
> 2x Kenda Klondike 26x2.1 - 3 mal gefahren, wie neu
> ...


Ist kommuniziert, weiteres per PN


----------



## IncrediPhil (24. Mai 2019)

Jemand um Erlangen/Nürnberg unterwegs am Wochenende und kennt sich in der Umgebung aus. Würde gerne mein Enduro bewegen und will nicht zwingend in den Bikepark


----------



## nightwolf (24. Mai 2019)

Es gaebe theoretisch morgen, also Samstag, mittag um 13:00 den Treff der Alpenvereins-MTB-Gruppe 
https://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/Gruppen/Mountainbike/Programm.html 

Aber ob der stattfindet (im Sommer wird oft nur der Mittwoch-Abends-Termin wahrgenommen), das muss ich selber erst noch herausfinden. Ich hab morgen naemlich 'frei' von der Familie her und koennte theoretisch auch mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (27. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Es gaebe theoretisch morgen, also Samstag, mittag um 13:00 den Treff der Alpenvereins-MTB-Gruppe
> https://www.alpenverein-erlangen.de/Gruppen/Mountainbike/Programm.html



Glaube ich nicht ... Der Samstag Termin steht glaube ich nur da damit was da steht. Heisst ja auch "nur nach Absprache".
Naja und die Mittwochstour ist doch auch immer das Gleiche, Hetzles, Lindelberg und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (27. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> (...) Naja und die Mittwochstour ist doch auch immer das Gleiche, Hetzles, Lindelberg und zurück.


Tradition seit mind. ca. 1996  
In diesem Jahrhundert war ich noch nicht so oft dabei, weil ich beruflich unter der Woche seit 1999 meist wo anders bin / war und am WE dann eher bei der Familie


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (29. Mai 2019)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht ... Der Samstag Termin steht glaube ich nur da damit was da steht. Heisst ja auch "nur nach Absprache".
> Naja und die Mittwochstour ist doch auch immer das Gleiche, Hetzles, Lindelberg und zurück.


also zumindest früher(TM) wurde das ziel interaktiv und basisdemokratisch bestimmt. ich nehme an, dass immer noch vorschläge für andere runden angenommen werden ;-)


----------



## nightwolf (29. Mai 2019)

Ja und dann hat keiner eine Idee und dann kommt _was genau_ raus?? ...


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (29. Mai 2019)

hetzles, lindelberg und zurück :-D
naja, wenn man keine andere idee hat, kann man sich auch schlecht beschweren ...


----------



## nightwolf (29. Mai 2019)

Einmal war ich beim Treff aber nur weil ich irgendwen irgendwas fragen oder irgendein Teil mitbringen oder was weiss ich wollte und dann wollte irgendwer Kalchreuther Trails fahren an der Winterleite *aber* keiner kannte sich aus, so vong wg. Orientierung usw. weil die Wege im Reichswald alle gleich aussehen 
Dann hab ich gesagt, ja ich find da schon hin - aber ich bin mit dem Dreigang-Stadtbike da, und mit Birkenstock-Schlappen (OK heute fahren ja alle mit 'Flatpedals', das ist jetzt gar kein echter Nachteil mehr  ) ...
Ja dann hab ich den Guide gegeben, zumindest fuer den Hinweg, und dann eben heimwaerts umgedreht


----------



## Deleted 369460 (29. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Einmal war ich beim Treff aber nur weil ich irgendwen irgendwas fragen oder irgendein Teil mitbringen oder was weiss ich wollte und dann wollte irgendwer Kalchreuther Trails fahren an der Winterleite *aber* keiner kannte sich aus, so vong wg. Orientierung usw. weil die Wege im Reichswald alle gleich aussehen
> Dann hab ich gesagt, ja ich find da schon hin - aber ich bin mit dem Dreigang-Stadtbike da, und mit Birkenstock-Schlappen (OK heute fahren ja alle mit 'Flatpedals', das ist jetzt gar kein echter Nachteil mehr  ) ...
> Ja dann hab ich den Guide gegeben, zumindest fuer den Hinweg, und dann eben heimwaerts umgedreht



Ich hab einen im Meilwald getroffen vom DAV, der fuhr früher regelmäßig mit. der fährt jetzt Einrad ... Der meinte im Sommer war der DAV mit einer Jugendgruppe in Kalchi und Tennenlohe unterwegs und dann sind sie in eine Polizieikontrolle geraten und hätten ne Anzeige kassiert


----------



## nightwolf (29. Mai 2019)

Oh Mann in Erlangen kannst echt nur noch nachts aussm Haus ...  

Oder Du faehrst Auto. Gegen Autofahrer tun die Bullen nix


----------



## Sto0o (2. Juli 2019)

Ist morgen nochmal ne Feierabend Runde? 18 Uhr?
Wenn ich's schaffe meine Schaltung schnell zu wechseln vorher würde ich mich vielleicht Mal noch anschließen


----------



## LeFritzz (2. Juli 2019)

Yes it is.
Schaltung wird total überbewertet.
"Sappd ner rechd nei" geht stattdessen auch.


----------



## static (2. Juli 2019)

Sto0o schrieb:


> Ist morgen nochmal ne Feierabend Runde? 18 Uhr?
> Wenn ich's schaffe meine Schaltung schnell zu wechseln vorher würde ich mich vielleicht Mal noch anschließen


Ja, 18 Uhr.
Treffpunkt am Parkplatz Handtuchwiese.








						Feierabendausfahrt
					

Auch dieses Jahr gibts wieder gemeinsames Biken, neue Leute kennenlernen und Trails in und um Erlangen erkunden.  Unsere Feierabendausfahrt wird ca. 2 Stunden dauern und ca. 20 km Länge und 500 hm...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (3. Juli 2019)

Sto0o schrieb:


> Ist morgen nochmal ne Feierabend Runde? 18 Uhr?


Erste mal dabei?


----------



## Sto0o (3. Juli 2019)

nakami schrieb:


> Erste mal dabei?



Jap genau 
Also wenn mein Plan aufgeht müsste es passen dass ich dabei bin. Muss nur danach dann nochmal kurz in die Arbeit...


----------

